# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  ممكن حد يساعدني

## The Gentle Man

اخواني الاعزاء
عم بعمل ملف اكسل
وهناك بعض العمليات عليه مش عارف اعملها
ممكن شخص بيعرف في الوظائف او الدوال الخاصة بالاكسل يحكي معي على الماسنجر او رسائل خاصه
وشكرا

----------


## ayman

> اخواني الاعزاء
> عم بعمل ملف اكسل
> وهناك بعض العمليات عليه مش عارف اعملها
> ممكن شخص بيعرف في الوظائف او الدوال الخاصة بالاكسل يحكي معي على الماسنجر او رسائل خاصه
> وشكرا


ممكن تشرحلي ايش نوع العمليات الي بدك اياها ممكن افيدك

----------


## ابو نعيم

> اخواني الاعزاء
> عم بعمل ملف اكسل
> وهناك بعض العمليات عليه مش عارف اعملها
> ممكن شخص بيعرف في الوظائف او الدوال الخاصة بالاكسل يحكي معي على الماسنجر او رسائل خاصه
> وشكرا


هذا ملف يحتوي على منهاج ICDL  وحدة اكسل ارجو ان تستفيد منه واي موضوع حاب ان تسائل عنه ان شاء الله ما بقصر معك   ومع اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## العالي عالي

> هذا ملف يحتوي على منهاج ICDL  وحدة اكسل ارجو ان تستفيد منه واي موضوع حاب ان تسائل عنه ان شاء الله ما بقصر معك   ومع اعضاء المنتدى


مشكور ابو نعيم على الاضافة والملف المرفق

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا لكم جميعا
ايمن 
وابو نعيم
والعالي عالي
وان شاء الله يكون طلبي عندك ابو نعيم

----------

